# Again



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I think maybe advising people as means to being needed/gaining some sort of power would be 2,but wanting to help might be other types in your tritype as well as 2.What do you think is your tritype?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think mine is 6w5, 2w3, 9w1


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm only sure of 9(probably w8) and 6(I'd say w5) somewhere in my tritype


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I think my Ne tolerance level got lower with my Se getting stronger,to a degree Ti too.Does that make sense?
> I'm also fine with it when I'm in a good mood,but when under stress or tired it can make me very irritable
> 
> Anyway,I think I can settle on ENFJ for now,that's the one I've been seriously considering for months together with SFJ and ESxP,but now you confirmed it,so thanks


ENFJ seems to make most sense. No wonder I always got a familiar vibe from you, we're sister types :wink: 
Btw. I also listen to Marina, from time to time.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm gonna start hanging around both NFJ forums more often now,need to get to know my fellow NFJ's 

Have you heard the new song?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Bumping this,because I'm a bit confused again

Anyway,I could relate to things someone said about inferior Fi in some thread,don't ask who, which one or exactly what things XD
It was pretty basic stuff as far as I can remember,how it needs to express it's "strong" opinions when it gets crazy and stuff like that,I can relate to that.I always thought I could relate to inferior Fi a bit,but I'm probably not Te dom,so does it make sense with ENFJ too?I can imagine Fe dom being similar to inferior Fi sometimes when angry.
Also,I can be very,very blunt and harsh sometimes when I'm annoyed,I tend to say mean things in mean tone with a mean face often and I sometimes create silence when I say something,people are like (think Regina George "Stop trying to make fetch happen" moment in Mean Girls:laughing,but I try to correct myself if I notice it's really over the top for a given situation.
And here at perc I sometimes gets soooo annoyed and if someone says something I consider dumb or is not playing by unspoken rules of the thread I just have to be a bit "Out of this thread,no one cares about your opinion"(not literally) XD
Fe is described as harmonious so often,and even though "harmonious" is more of a Fe aux+enneagram 9 thing imo it still makes me doubt


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Come on people @Greyhart @westlose @emberfly(I think I tried to summon you before and you did not come:angry


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Er, well for starters not 9w8 as a main type. ;P I thought 3w2.

ENFJ looks right. Definitely see Se. Then wobbled between Fi-Te but in the end Fe fits better.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

1) Woah!! Fascinating as heck. Probably NOT a Pi preferrer to any extreme. (generally we are very sure of ourselves)
2) This sounds very Se. I like it.
3) -
4) This sounds Fe. 
I totally relate to you here about hating it when people tell you what to do. I almost want to say that's an Ni preference, but people would totally jump down my throat for that.
5) Where are you from? I rode the public transit for a month here without paying for tickets. I felt kind of dirty but I also kind of liked it. This is very ANTI-Si.

I think this really signifies an Fe preference.
6) Probably an extravert preference.
7) -
8) I can totally see this as a Ti inferior.
9) -
10) Cognitive bias is Pi. I almost wonder if it's more Ni than Si. But maybe we have our biases on different things.
11) I think this is Fe/Se.
12) This is totally Se, no?
13) I think that's pretty Fe of you.
14) )
15) -
16) THIS IS SO CYNICAL AND FE I LOVE IT.
17) -
18) N preference.
19) -
20) -

I would say very ENFJ answers. _IF _you want to explore another possibility, ESTPs have the same functions as you exhibit but in a slightly different order as ENFJs.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Greyhart said:


> Er, well for starters not 9w8 as a main type. ;P I thought 3w2.
> 
> ENFJ looks right. Definitely see Se. Then wobbled between Fi-Te but in the end Fe fits better.


Thanks for coming!roud:

Yeah,NOT 9 core XD
I just had a bit of a weird moment when I typed as that.I thought I realized something.But I was wrong 
I'm still considering 3w2,but I think 259 tritype fits me and 2 is a very,hmm...surprising type.

Anyway,yeah,I'm also confused with how to tell Fi and Fe apart,but I understand Ti/Te difference better and I'd basically consider myself Fe because I have Ti,even though I probably have less Ti than Fe lol

Did you see anything that could be Si/Ne?


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

> It's usually the times I got closer to what's described in answer to previous question.I also feel really good while doing some 'simple' things,like listening to loud music,going to crowded and happy places(popular beaches,city,fairs,stuff like Disneyland,etc.),eating and similar.


Ok, heavy Se. Probably Hidden Agenda.



> So,people not reacting to me well or disrespecting me,people having negative feeling or being pessimistic,doing nothing and going nowhere,not being able to get what I want(both materially and emotionally)
> I also hate being forced to think about facts and what has to be done.Like this year my family was so obsessed about me going to college.They always asked bunch of questions and told me "Do some research","Think carefully" and it was so stressful and annoying because I don't even wanna go to college(I'm going though) and even if I did wanna go I wouldn't be thinking that much about it.


Could it be Inferior Ti?




> Often my decisions are influenced by my laziness to a degree.For example,I don't pay for bus and tram ticket(It's relatively normal in my country lol).I tried to rationalize it by saying it's too expensive compared to other countries,but in reality I just don't feel like staying in a row for hours and doing all the paperwork for year ticket,especially since they rarely check tickets here and even when they do I get myself out of punishment.
> When it comes to decisions like clothes,hair color and similar,they are mostly based on how I think people would react and my stubborness.If I imagine myself with a certain hair color and like it,eventually I will get it no matter how high-maintainance,damaging and hard to match with clothes it may be and stuff like that.
> Sometimes I think things through but focus too much on the positives and then regret my decision later
> With many decisions it's just about what people will think.I sometimes impulsively ignore it though and then try to lie my way out of problems.


Here I can clearly see the Ni/Se axis. Ni seems to be the first function in the process.



> If it's REALLY important and I'm with people less capable than I am then I take control and make sure everything goes well.
> If everyone seems capable then I just try to have fun,make everything less serious and see how it goes.I still don't like people ignoring my suggestions though.
> If it's not too important I just have fun and don't really care about work that much


Fe wants *everyone* to go well. And Se wants to take control.



> I also like getting lost,like with a car at night and stuff,it's exciting,idk why XD
> 
> I can never come up with clear examples when I'm asked to.


You have a Fe writing style. (They often use a lot of smileys, and their expressions are quite intense.)



> I usually just read bits of information,think about it a bit and talk to someone about it if possible.I hate reading lots of information,having to think really hard or memorizing bunch of things(although I'm capable of all of that).It's the easiest for me to discuss it with people and get them to give me bits of info at the time so we can slowly work from there and come to our own conclusions before reading everything there is to read.


Fe dom, Ni creative and inferior Ti.



> I'm pretty disorganized.I'm only organized when I feel it will make me seem or become more capable.I tend to become overly perfectionistic when I try to be more organized,everything needs to look nice and be in perfect order


"When I feel"? Not think? My conclusion may look stupid, but it often indicate that the thinking function is inferior.



> I guess that on the surface I either completely embrace them or reject them,but on the inside they can get me confused sometimes if they are different from what I used to think.I think I often try to find information that supports what I already think is true XD


Ni pairing with Ti.

Well, no need to continue, the end of the questionnaire is pretty much the same. Pretty sure that you use Fe/Ti and Se/Ni. Beta Quadra. At the begining I was thinking of ESTP. But as always, ENTJs and ENFJs often overestimate their Se function and are always showing it too much (Hidden Agenda). The more I read your questionnaire, the more I've seen Fe, and now I'm pretty sure that you are Fe-dom.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

westlose said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, really good analysis.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you @emberfly! 

Lol I had to go read my answers again,glad to tell you all they still apply to me even if some are embarrassing XD

I'm actually considering ESTP because it fits when it comes to superficial things,but I really(like REALLY) think I'm not a Se dom.I'm one of those people who sometimes spend 10 minutes looking for glasses that are already on their face XD
And tertiary Se descriptions fit perfectly(with a bit of inferior now and then),so I guess ENFJ is more likely.But why am I confused? XD


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Thanks for coming!roud:
> 
> Yeah,NOT 9 core XD
> I just had a bit of a weird moment when I typed as that.I thought I realized something.But I was wrong
> ...


I thought maybe Fi for like 1/3 of questionnaire. Nah, def Fe.

For Si/Ne. Maybe a bit that could be interpreted as Ne but too much Fe-Se for SFJ.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Really, really good analysis.


Thanks.
It's surprising how we often reach the same conclusions. Like you thought of ESTP too.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Really, really good analysis.


I agree

I wanted to say Se in me just jumps out a lot and seems very strong,I always compare it to enneagram 7 people tend to see in me even though at my core I'm not much like that at all(more likely 7 is my disintegration line from 5).Lol sorry for all the enneagram talk 
Anyway,Se feels like it's somehow influenced by Fe,somehow part of Fe.It's just not the same Se I see in Se doms.



westlose said:


> "When I feel"? Not think? My conclusion may look stupid, but it often indicate that the thinking function is inferior.


"Stupid" conclusions like that often make lots of sense actually haha
I also thought about it before,think vs feel,and "think" seems very "sure",too sure,if that makes sense."Feel" is somehow less sure and more abstract,but at the same time more...something,like it's more certain even though it's less lol
Not making sense probably


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Greyhart said:


> I thought maybe Fi for like 1/3 of questionnaire. Nah, def Fe.
> 
> For Si/Ne. Maybe a bit that could be interpreted as Ne but too much Fe-Se for SFJ.


I noticed that SFJ's,even with strong Ne are still very practical,they incorporate "Ne stuff" into their daily lives in form of hobbies,maybe in interactions with people,etc while my "ideas" influence my whole life more,I work or at least try to work towards something,one big thing.My best friend is an ISFJ and she thinks I'm crazy because of how I do things and how I go into the unknown being totally sure of myself and that what I'm doing will turn out well.

Btw,those "gut feelings"
Are they Ni tert thing,sometimes inferior?
Because I never get anything I'd consider gut feeling,but when I say I "feel" something,"have a feeling" then it's closer to gut feeling than it is to anything else,but it's far from hunch/gut feeling because it makes sense and is pretty certain.When someone says they get gut feelings or hunches I just assume they guess too much lol


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

From ISFJ I see that the way SixxNe works is looks for new stuff to enrich already exciting stuff. Like let's say you love... err fantasy books. So you look for more fantasy books, fantasy authors, start looking into analysis of fantasy books. You still primary just love fantasy books but you also want to know and experience more of what you already love. Then you possibly will look to express all your love for fantasy books, all the knowledge and experience you have in that field by writing one yourself. Or starting teaching writing. Or becoming a critic. So on.

Wow, my explanation is very generic, hm. What I mean is that, despite my description sounding like many people can apply it to themselves, this is a prevalent tendency for Si > Ne.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Greyhart said:


> From ISFJ I see that the way SixxNe works is looks for new stuff to enrich already exciting stuff. Like let's say you love... err fantasy books. So you look for more fantasy books, fantasy authors, start looking into analysis of fantasy books. You still primary just love fantasy books but you also want to know and experience more of what you already love. Then you possibly will look to express all your love for fantasy books, all the knowledge and experience you have in that field by writing one yourself. Or starting teaching writing. Or becoming a critic. So on.
> 
> Wow, my explanation is very generic, hm. What I mean is that, despite my description sounding like many people can apply it to themselves, this is a prevalent tendency for Si > Ne.


I'd say Si/Ne takes what they already know and then build on that based on what could be and Ni/Se choose the "best" of what's there,get to the core of it


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok,I changed my signature roud:
Anyone disagree?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> I honestly see you more as an ESFP


Could you see ESTP maybe?Because I really think that's more likely if I actually am a Se dom,but I'm not sure.I really feel like I have less Se and more Ni than it's showing.
I'd almost say that SJ is more likely than SP if I'm a sensor :/


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Could you see ESTP maybe?Because I really think that's more likely if I actually am a Se dom,but I'm not sure.I really feel like I have less Se and more Ni than it's showing.
> I'd almost say that SJ is more likely than SP if I'm a sensor :/


I could see ESTP more, actually. 

Think about it, the xNFJs and the xESTPs actually have the same functions, and are in some sense cousin types.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> I could see ESTP more, actually.
> 
> Think about it, the xNFJs and the xSTPs actually have the same functions, and are in some sense cousin types.


Yeah,but I wouldn't say I'm a Se dom :/
I think it's more likely I'm a Ni dom that Se dom,but I doubt anyone else would see it lol,and I'm not convinced either but I don't think I'm a SP kind of person regardless of functions,but I value some typically Se qualities and I do look ExxP,especially around IxxJ people and introverts in general.
I could be Se dom of course,but I find it odd so many people see me as such.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I can't see you an an ENTJ at all. I still think ENFJ or MAYBE ESFP.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> I can't see you an an ENTJ at all. I still think ENFJ or MAYBE ESFP.


ENTJ really is a bit of a stretch XD
I'd say it's more like that enneagram 8 thing everyone's seeing.And Se is 7+8 lol
Always same problems

Lol,I think bright blue dress is white,how the hell do I expect to accurately see my deepest thoughts? XD

Anyway, maybe ENFJ is the best,I've been typed that many times and by what seem to be people who know what they are talking about,they went below the surface and I also can see myself in that type and have always felt like xxNJ kind of person,so perhaps that's it.Se dom still sticks though because ESFP was my first real typing that lasted for a while.I was very skeptical though but INTP's can be so convincing XD


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Living dead said:


> ENTJ really is a bit of a stretch XD
> I'd say it's more like that enneagram 8 thing everyone's seeing.And Se is 7+8 lol
> Always same problems
> 
> ...


I know that experience  Sometimes if one person is the only person saying you're one type (whatever the type is that they are convinced you are), they're the ones who are wrong. Especially when they assert that they know you better than yourself. 

That said, if you identify with ENFJ over everything, then perhaps you are ENFJ. Honestly I am new to typing, so I wouldn't exactly know. And I have noticed that some of my casual typing when talking with friends can resemble yours (not sure if that counts as evidence, but it's something I noticed today). 

Hopefully more knowledgable people (who are also open to what you say) come and help you figure out for Cretan where your type lies. I know it's a terrible feeling not to know.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

So enfj.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@alittlebear ,yeah,true.Sometimes you should just go with what feels right to you.But since Fi/Fe always confused me I guess I should look into Fi/Fe distinction at least.
What I think is Fe about me is always looking at myself and others from objective standards but I think I use lots of Ti to determine what's important and I can have bizarre logic I associate with lower Ti lol
Fi seems me because I'm not that warm,empathetic,really selfless Fe person,but that's pretty much it.
I read those Fe vs Fi threads in cognitive functions forum and they are just confusing me,I don't understand Fi at all but at the same time I can't directly relate to what people stereotypically call Fe traits even though I feel I understand Fe as a function.
Btw is that some Ni+Ti thing?I feel I have this knowledge of functions(or anything else really) in my head and when someone says Ti or Ne or whatever I immediately know what they mean,but I have no clear idea of it at the same time.I also dislike it when I type others and am expected to quote little parts of text and associate a function or type with them because I feel nothing means anything when it's out of context and saying "You feel Se-ish" makes more sense to me than to point out every specific thing that seems like Se because the moment I do that it doesn't feel as strongly Se anymore even though I _know_ it is and those parts are what made me think Se,but they also include what's between the lines I guess,what's Se even where there's no obvious Se.Does that make any sense at all?

Anyway,if anyone thinks they know something I don't just feel free to enlighten me lol
@TheEpicPolymath could you explain it or is it Ni?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know if I really need this,but @TyranAmiros posted some questions in @Oswin's thread and I thought I'd answer them.Don't you worry Tyran and Oswin,I'm not obliging you to respond or even read lol

*1. What is your relationship to authority?*
Well,I don't really care about it.I mean,I'm polite to teachers,police,etc. but I don't have special respect for them for the most part.

*2. What is your relationship to tradition? What about family customs?*They are just so cute and give me that warm fuzzy feeling lol
But it's not about customs,traditions being traditional,it's more of what's going on in the moment.
I _love_ Christmas,for example,but I don't focus on traditional aspect of it or anything deep about it really,I just like the atmosphere,how there's many lights and Christmas songs playing on all radio stations and everything just feels so cheerful

*3. What do you believe in? How fixed are you in your beliefs? Why?*I...would rather not talk about what they are,it's complicated,it's judgy and you wouldn't like some of it,there's no point in sugarcoating anything here so it's better to say nothing lol
Anyway,they are pretty fixed but they can be modified,they are more general.
For example,this is not a belief per se,but my father was always very focused on education,intellect,curiosity combined with good grades and being that really smart and witty person.And I was that for a while,but those things mean successful,impressive,powerful,so can't I get the same result using different means?Similar works for beliefs.

*4. What are you passionate about? How do your passions and interests today compare to those 5 years ago? 10 years ago? When you were a small child?*I think I'm "passionate" about things like MBTI and enneagram,but there are more passionate people,tbh I lose most of my interest in those things as soon as I'm not talking about them to anyone.As a child too,I really liked weird,"dark" things for example and outer space fascinated me too but no way I'd do research by myself,I mostly just liked those things as a conversation topic.I remember making my dad sit on by bed before going to sleep and we'd talk about space,physics,etc.,he loved it but I wasn't interested in the details,just why,why,why lol
As a child I was shy around some strangers,I judged people very quickly and I absolutely hated my peers,I preferred being the "teacher" or taking care of smaller children.I also liked attention haha,and got jealous often,also was very stubborn,sometimes just for the sake of it,sometimes enjoyed lying for fun even though I was taught it was the worst lol
And I LOVED drawing,when I was about 6 or 7 I made drawings for everyone all the time with little notes/messages on the side.
What does passionate meant though exactly?I care a lot about,well,money,for the sake of buying nice things and also about relationships with people.

EDIT: Speaking of childhood,I didn't have a firm belief in Santa Claus,ever,idk if that means anything
I mean,I did believe but I wasn't convinced and then someone would make some "miracle" happen(what a 5 year old sees as a miracle lol) and I'd believe again but I don't really remember the moment I actually found out he wasn't real for sure.I know some kids who were really shocked and cried about it but not me,I personally don't care about who the person is as long as they are bringing presents 

*5. What would it take to get you to drop everything and start over somewhere else at a new job in a new city? What would you need to be sure of before taking the position?*Just give me a bus/plane ticket and I'm going,I'll figure something out.I can always return back home if things don't go well.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

[Hey I'd comment but since I can't even figure out my own type I don't really feel capable of typing anyone else...I definitely see both Se and Ni in you but I can't tell which is dominant. My gut feeling is ESTP but I can see ENFJ as well...I don't know. Sorry, I wish I had some killer insight that would make everything clear...]


----------

